# Ennesimo rinvio per Cyberpunk 2077



## Trumpusconi (27 Ottobre 2020)

Tanto tuonò che... non piovve.
Nonostante mesi di spergiuri da parte di CD Projekt Red che l'attessissimo Cyberpunk 2077 non sarebbe stato ulteriormente rinviato rispetto alla data di uscita del 19 novembre, lo studio videoludico polacco si rimangia la parola data fissando la nuova uscita al 10 dicembre.
Tra le motivazioni apposte, una finestra temporale non sufficiente per la correzione dei bug e il testing di stabilità su ben 9 versioni differenti per altrettante consoles. 
A questo punto, però, non sono da escludere ulteriori colpi di scena.

Al momento il gioco risulta in sviluppo da più di 8 anni (annunciato nel maggio 2012), e questa è la quarta data di uscita annunciata:

- 16 aprile 2020 (prima data ufficiale annunciata il 9 giugno 2019)
- 17 settembre 2020 (primo delay annunciato il 16 gennaio 2020) 
- 19 novembre 2020 (secondo delay annunciato il 18 giugno 2020) 
- 10 dicembre (terzo delay annunciato oggi 27 ottobre 2020) 

Una situazione francamente imbarazzante che ha fatto assolutamente infuriare la sterminata fanbase, che si sente ormai presa in giro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Colpa loro che continuano a dare date a caso.
Ad esempio l'espansione di Warcraft sarebbe dovuta uscire ieri ma l'hanno posticipata a inizio Ottobre senza dare nessuna data, tanto per non creare ulteriori malumori.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Titolo interessante, peccato che lo rinviano sempre  .


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tanto tuonò che... non piovve.
> Nonostante mesi di spergiuri da parte di CD Projekt Red che l'attessissimo Cyberpunk 2077 non sarebbe stato ulteriormente rinviato rispetto alla data di uscita del 19 novembre, lo studio videoludico polacco si rimangia la parola data fissando la nuova uscita al 10 dicembre.
> Tra le motivazioni apposte, una finestra temporale non sufficiente per la correzione dei bug e il testing di stabilità su ben 9 versioni differenti per altrettante consoles.
> A questo punto, però, non sono da escludere ulteriori colpi di scena.
> ...



In realtà lo sviluppo è iniziato dopo, è vero che venne annunciato secoli fa ma era più un concept che altro. AL tempo CD Project era impegnata con The Witcher 3 e relative espansioni, il primo gioco davvero grosso dello studio (sia per tipologia che per budget), quindi è facile immaginare che lo sviluppo vero e proprio di Cyberpunk 2077 sia iniziato nel 2015 o giù di lì e 5 anni per un titolo AAA ci stanno tranquillamente come periodo.
Tutti questi ritardi secondo me sono dovuti al fatto che:
1) Si vuole evitare di far uscire il gioco nelle stesse condizioni di The Witcher 3, che tra bug e problemi tecnici vari al d1 non era certo perfetto;
2) Cyberpunk esce a cavallo con le nuove console, il che vuol dire doverlo testare su un numero esagerato di piattaforme. Pc, Ps4, Xbox One ed in più bisogna verificare la modalità in retro su Ps5 E Series X ed S, che non è un qualcosa di immediato, ma su cui bisogna comunque lavorarci.
3) Il covid ha un tantino peggiorato le cose, tra smartworking eccetera.

Resto fiducioso, ma comunque non ho mai avuto l'intenzione di comprarlo subito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2020)

Riuscirò a giocare Witcher 4 prima del mio ottantesimo compleanno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Posso dire che dai trailer visti non capisco davvero che abbia di spettacolare sto gioco? A me non sembra nulla ci che...


----------



## vannu994 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che dai trailer visti non capisco davvero che abbia di spettacolare sto gioco? A me non sembra nulla ci che...



Non so a me ispira abbastanza, sarà che ormai l'Hype generale creatosi intorno a questo gioco è alle stelle ma credo che lo comprerò quasi subito, e sono uno che gioca poco alla playstation e l'unico titolo comprato al day one è stato fifa 19 perchè erano anni che non ne acquistavo uno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Non so a me ispira abbastanza, sarà che ormai l'Hype generale creatosi intorno a questo gioco è alle stelle ma credo che lo comprerò quasi subito, e sono uno che gioca poco alla playstation e l'unico titolo comprato al day one è stato fifa 19 perchè erano anni che non ne acquistavo uno.



Non so, forse sarà la visuale in prima persona che non mi fa impazzire, o sarà che la grafica che magari nei trailer mostrati è ridotta come qualità, però io non vedo nulla di fantasmagorico..


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che dai trailer visti non capisco davvero che abbia di spettacolare sto gioco? A me non sembra nulla ci che...



Neppure a me intriga granché, poi magari sarà un giocone ma per il momento non sono certamente in spasmodica attesa.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so, forse sarà la visuale in prima persona che non mi fa impazzire, o sarà che la grafica che magari nei trailer mostrati è ridotta come qualità, però io non vedo nulla di fantasmagorico..



Comunque ho appena letto la vera follia, ai programmatori e produttori sono arrivate mail con minacce di morte anche alle famiglie. Forse il Covid non è così male, ci potremmo meritare anche di peggio se questa è la mentalità media nel mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho appena letto la vera follia, *ai programmatori e produttori sono arrivate mail con minacce di morte anche alle famiglie*. Forse il Covid non è così male, ci potremmo meritare anche di peggio se questa è la mentalità media nel mondo.


----------

